# Erfahrungsbericht-BERGAMONT PLATOON LTD-?



## Stiffler2409 (16. November 2006)

Hallo,

hat den hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 2007er Bergamont Platoon LTD gemacht?Wie ist das Fahrverhalten insgesamt und die Steifigkeit des Rahmens?Über jeglichen Erfahrungsbericht, bin ich euch dankbar!

MfG


----------



## Stiffler2409 (17. November 2006)

Gibt es denn niemand der mit dem Bike irgendwelche Erfahrungen gemacht hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (22. November 2006)

Ich werde mir das Bike auch holen , aber ich denke nicht ,das es schon Erfahrungsberichte gibt ,da es ein 2007 Modell ist und evtl. noch gar keine Ausgeliefert wurden.

Hast du schon irgendwo Bilder vom LTD gefunden?

Lg


----------



## race-jo (22. November 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das Bike auch holen , aber ich denke nicht ,das es schon Erfahrungsberichte gibt ,da es ein 2007 Modell ist und evtl. noch gar keine Ausgeliefert wurden.
> 
> Hast du schon irgendwo Bilder vom LTD gefunden?
> 
> Lg



das carbon?

da gabs mal bilder in irgendeiner bike, da konnt man allerdings nciht viel sehen da weiß lackiert und kleines bild.aber die bikes von bergamont sind sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Stiffler2409 (22. November 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das Bike auch holen , aber ich denke nicht ,das es schon Erfahrungsberichte gibt ,da es ein 2007 Modell ist und evtl. noch gar keine Ausgeliefert wurden.
> 
> Hast du schon irgendwo Bilder vom LTD gefunden?
> 
> Lg



Mein Händler hat schon welche Bestellt und die müssten in den nächsten tagen eigentlich eintreffen aber Bilder hab ich auch noch nicht im Netz gefunden.Hab nur ein Bild von nem Flyer. Wenn jemand ein Bild findet kann er es gern mal hier posten!
MfG


----------



## Stiffler2409 (22. November 2006)

Hab doch gerade noch ein Bild gefunden...grrrr 
Das ist das Modell mit 10,2kg für ca 2200euronen


----------



## race-jo (22. November 2006)

heißer preis

welche gabel?
welche bremse?


----------



## Beach90 (22. November 2006)

Das soll meins werden....


----------



## Stiffler2409 (22. November 2006)

Ja, an so eins hab ich auch gedacht. Das ist doch das Modell was 9,2kg und glaube so um die 2700 kostet?!
Ist ein geiles Teil und das zu einem echt guten Preis!


----------



## kettenfetzer (23. November 2006)

hi
wir hatten es auf der messe gefahren.... haben nen Laden.... suuuper geiles Teil...


----------



## Beach90 (23. November 2006)

Also rechne vom Gewicht ehr mal mit 9,5 und mit Pedalen bist dann schon bei 9,7 
@Kettenfetzer : Kannst du real-pics posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenfetzer (24. November 2006)

leider nein... wir bekommen es erst im Januar


----------



## Beach90 (30. November 2006)

Kommt da eigentlich noch ein Schriftzug drauf? Man erkennt beim Rennen bestimmt nicht wirklich auf die schnelle ,um welche Marke es sich handelt ;( ,falls der Schrftzug so bleibt wie auf dem Bild oben.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (30. November 2006)

Auf den oben abgebildeten Bike ist der Schriftzug nur schwarz umrandet auf dem weißen Hintergrund. Im orginalen wird das schon gut leserlich sein.
Hier mal noch ein anderes Bild


----------



## das_Bergwerk (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo
Hab mal ne frage an euch , weiss denn jemand wo die Rahmen "gebaut"----->geschweisst werden?????alles fernost oder ???
mfg


----------



## Stiffler2409 (2. Dezember 2006)

das_Bergwerk schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab mal ne frage an euch , weiss denn jemand wo die Rahmen "gebaut"----->geschweisst werden?????alles fernost oder ???
> mfg



So weit wie ich weiss, kommen diese aus Hamburg.


----------



## Der Stefan (2. Dezember 2006)

Bergamont kommt aus Hamburg, das ist richtig. Die Rahmen werden bei Kinesis geschweißt, auf meinem Paltoon Team 2002 steht das auch stolz drauf ("Quality welded by Kinesis" oder so...)

Gruß
Stefan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (15. Januar 2007)

Kann wer im moment was zum Gewicht des LRS sagen ?

Hat wer schon real Pics oder erste Fahreindrücke ?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. Januar 2007)

Kann´s sein, dass der Rahmen dem Kinesis Koyote ähnlich sieht?


----------



## race-jo (16. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Kann wer im moment was zum Gewicht des LRS sagen ?
> 
> Hat wer schon real Pics oder erste Fahreindrücke ?



diese tattoo naben sind recht schwer ich glaub lrs wird so bei 1800-1900 wiegen.


----------



## racejo (16. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Kann wer im moment was zum Gewicht des LRS sagen ?
> 
> Hat wer schon real Pics oder erste Fahreindrücke ?



mein tattoo lrs wiegt 1810g. der ist vom 2006 er teambike. allerdings ist das gewicht mit felgenband gewogen und da ich v-brake fahr ist auch schon belag von der felge runter.
felge ist die dt x460


----------



## racejo (17. Januar 2007)

also bei der felge handelt es sich um die x450.

werde vlt auch das team bike holen, ist aber ncoh nicht ganz durch.


----------



## Mountain77 (17. Januar 2007)

Hi, optisch gefallen mir die Bergamont Hardtails leider garnicht mehr...dafür aber die Fullys.


----------



## racejo (18. Januar 2007)

wo bleiben denn jetzt die real pics. das muss doch schon jemand haben!!!???


----------



## FeierFox (19. Januar 2007)

Kriegt man den Rahmen auch einzeln ?


----------



## Beach90 (19. Januar 2007)

Ja,aber da musst du tief in die Tasche greifen


----------



## FeierFox (19. Januar 2007)

Schade ! 
Nen einigermaßen guten, leichten, schönen, steifen, haltbaren, geotechnisch passenden Rahmen zu finden ist irgendwie nicht mehr so leicht.

Was ist denn tief ? Nur so interesse halber ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (19. Januar 2007)

ja.

aber wie viel er kostet weiß ich nicht


----------



## racejo (27. Februar 2007)

also der rahmen soll 1150 gramm wiegen. 

ich bin sehr gespannt auf das bike, sollte demnächst kommen


----------



## Beach90 (27. Februar 2007)

Auf die 9,5 kg beim komplettbike bin ich noch sehr gespannt ..vermutlich is das teil in größe L 400g schwerer


----------



## racejo (28. Februar 2007)

400g wären heftig


----------

